# pvc for hot water



## nachofish (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you use simple PVC pipe for hot water?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 3, 2008)

No.  You can, however, use CPVC, which is very similar to PVC.  It is more brittle (so cut it with the tubing cutter or sawzall, not pvc cutters), and uses its own glue (usually orange or yellow), but otherwise is the same as working with PVC.

--Bushytails


----------



## E_Atkins (Jul 3, 2008)

Why can't you use PVC pipe? What will happen if you do?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 4, 2008)

It gets soft quickly or brittle with time, then bursts or otherwise causes very unpleasant things to happen.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 5, 2008)

GENERAL
Chlorinated Poly (Vinyl Chloride) (CPVC) is a thermoplastic pipe and fitting material made with CPVC compounds meeting the requirements of ASTM Class 23447 as defined in ASTM Specification D1784.CPVC applications are for potable water distribution, corrosive fluid handling in industry, and fire suppression systems. 

CPVC piping systems are: 

Environmentally friendly. 
Provide long service life. 
Easy to install and handle. 
Corrosion resistant. 
Cost effective. 
Widely accepted by codes. 
Industrial CPVC pipe is manufactured by extrusion in sizes from ¼" to 12" diameter to Sch 40, Sch 80, and SDR (Standard Dimension Ratio) dimensions. 
CPVC pipe for plumbing systems is manufactured by extrusion in sizes ¼" through 2" copper tube size (CTS) dimensions. The CTS plumbing products are made to copper tube outside diameter dimensions, in accordance with ASTM D-2846 specifications, and have an SDR 11 wall thickness. The pressure ratings of the CTS SDR 11 systems are 400 psi (pounds per square inch) at 73 F and 100 psi at 180 F. CPVC plumbing pipe is sold in both straight lengths and (in small diameters) coils. 

USES/APPLICATIONS
CPVC piping which is suitable for hot and cold water distribution has a 400 psi pressure rating at room temperature, and a 100 psi pressure rating at 180 F. 

CPVC materials are resistant to many everyday household chemicals. 

Since CPVC materials do not support combustion, they cannot burn without an external fuel source. This property makes CPVC pipe an attractive alternative to steel and copper pipe for fire sprinkler applications. CPVC fire sprinkler piping systems are approved for light hazard applications and for use in single and multifamily dwellings. Installation shall be in accordance with the NFPA Section 13, 13D, and 13R. 

CODE STATUS
CPVC piping for potable hot and cold water distribution systems is recognized in all model plumbing codes. 

Also, CPVC plumbing pipe is safe for installation in return air plenums; however, the installation must be approved by the local jurisdiction. Even though CPVC is considered a combustible material it will not burn without a significant external flame source. Once the flame source is removed CPVC will not sustain combustion. Testing indicates that water filled CPVC in diameters 3" or less will pass the 25/50 flame smoke developed requirements for non-metallic material in return air plenums. 

CPVC fire sprinkler pipe tested and listed in accordance with UL 1887, "Fire Test of Plastic Sprinkler Pipe for Flame and Smoke Characteristics," meets the requirements of NFPA 90A for installation in return air plenums. 

AVAILABILITY
CPVC pipe and fittings are produced by many manufacturers, and are available in Schedule 40 and Schedule 80 dimensions, as well as CPVC tubing which is suitable for potable hot and cold water distribution. The tubing is based on copper tube sizes (OD) and IPS pipe (OD), with SDR 11 wall thicknesses. 

MARKING
CPVC pipe must be labeled at not more than 1.5 meters (5 feet) intervals as follows: 

The manufacturer's name or trademark 
The standard to which it conforms 
Pipe size 
Resin type or cell class according to ASTM D-1784, e.g. CPVC 23447 
Pressure rating 
SDR number or Schedule number 
If the pipe is for potable water, a laboratory seal or mark attesting to suitability for potable water 
DO'S & DON'T'S FOR INSTALLING 
DO's FOR ALL CONSTRUCTION 

Read the manufacturer's installation instructions. 
Make sure all thread sealants, gasket lubricants, and fire stop materials are compatible with CPVC. 
Keep pipe and fittings in original packaging until needed. 
Use tools specifically designed for use with plastic pipe and fittings. 
Cut the pipe ends square. 
Deburr and bevel the pipe ends with a chamfering tool. 
Use the proper solvent cement and follow application instructions. 
Rotate the pipe at least ¼ turn when bottoming the pipe into the fitting socket. 
Avoid puddling of cement in fittings and pipe. 
Follow the cement manufacturer's recommended cure times prior to pressure testing. 
Allow CPVC tube slight movement to permit thermal expansion. 
Use plastic pipe straps that fully encircle the tube. 
Drill holes ¼" larger than the outside diameter of the tube, when penetrating wood studs. 
Use protective pipe isolators when penetrating steel studs. 
Use metallic clevis or tear drop hangers when suspending tube from all-thread rod. 
DO's FOR UNDERSLAB CONSTRUCTION 
Use compatible sleeving material and tape. 
Securely tape the top of the sleeve to the pipe. 
Extend pipe sleeve 12" above and below the slab. 
Backfill and cover underground piping prior to spraying termiticide in preparation for concrete pour. 
DON'T DO's FOR ALL CONSTRUCTION 

Do not use petroleum or solvent based sealants, lubricants, or fire stop materials. 
Do not use edible oils, such as Crisco, for a lubricant. 
Do not use solvent cement that has exceeded its shelf life or has become discolored or jelled. 
Do not pressure test until the recommended joint cure times are met. 
Do not thread, groove, or drill CPVC pipe. 
Do not overtighten or lock down the system. 
Do not install in cold weather without allowing for thermal expansion. 
Do not use tube straps which tend to restrict expansion/contraction. 
Do not use wood or plastic wedges that strain the tube as it passes through wood studs. 
Do not use pipe isolators as tube passes through wood studs 
Do not bend CPVC tube around DWV stacks causing the two materials to bind against each other. 
Do not terminate a run of tube against an immovable object (e.g., a floor joist). 
DON'T DO's FOR UNDERSLAB CONSTRUCTION 
Do not allow heavy concentrations of termiticides to come into direct and sustained contact with CPVC pipe. 
Do not inject termiticides into the annular space between the pipe wall and sleeving material. 
Do not spray termiticide, when preparing a slab, without first backfilling over underground piping. 
Do not cut sleeving too short. Sleeving material should extend 12" above and below the slab.
http://www.ppfahome.org/cpvc/index.html


----------

